# :: ECS Tuning :: Alzor 18" Style 601 Wheel Sets - Classic Split 7-Spoke!!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

This set of Alzor Style 601 wheels will not only change the look of your vehicle, but also capture the attention of others. The split 7-spoke design will give your car a sleek appearance that will keep people looking as you pass. Designed to bolt right up to your car, these wheels fit without any modifications or hassle. Of course, if you want to achieve an extreme look, don't forget to check out our large assortment of ECS Tuning wheel spacers and lug bolts.


18x8, ET35 wheel size
5x112 bolt pattern 
66.6mm center bore
This wheel has a more aggressive than stock offset.
7-spoke, split design
Hyper Silver painted finish
TPMS compatible
22lb weight
Ball seat lug bolts required
58mm center cap included.

Every Tire Needs a Silver Lining

*Click HERE to order or for more information*




















Fits AUDI:
B8 A4/S4, A5/S5, 
C7 A7
All Road 2.0T
C7 A6
Q5 (2009+)

_The entire line of alloy wheels from Alzor are inspected and go through rigorous quality control and durability testing. Wheels come with a TÜV Rheinlan approval, and the wheels themselves are stamped with the familiar JWL and VIA stamps. The JWL and VIA certifications are performed by the Japanese Government to ensure the safety of aftermarket alloy wheels through extensive testing. Alzor wheels meet or exceed these standards to ensure quality and safety on the road._

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

